# White Audi TTS



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, so a bit of a rush idea this, I have a white car to shoot in the new year and white car in a white studio didn't sound like a lot of fun so I snagged my mate and his TTS (also white) and gave it a bit of a dry run......


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

Pictures look great, cars awesome too.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely shots as ever 

But, Jesus Christ! the size of the guns on that bloke!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that dirt in the last picture?!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

some nice shots G:thumb:, how much you charge


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

SBerlyn said:


> Lovely shots as ever
> 
> But, Jesus Christ! the size of the guns on that bloke!


'Tis my training partner Jim, he's not a huge lover of bicep training either! Somewhere in the region of 23" guns but we are lucky if we do them one a week.



maggi112 said:


> Is that dirt in the last picture?!


I believe there was a small amount just missed but this was the last shot of the day and time had escaped us.



Gleamingkleen said:


> some nice shots G:thumb:, how much you charge


The PVW stuff pays the going rate but its a hobby Jay,I am not a pro by a long chalk.:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome car - love the wheels on it! :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Awesome car - love the wheels on it! :thumb:


From memory they are the option 19"'s, had a 10 plate S3 today and it had 18" anthracite's and they looked tiny in comparison.:thumb:


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

Lovin picture no 7. and also that last one is pretty cool too.


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh my! :argie:

Absolutely stunning pictures there dude, congratulations. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Lovely set of pics. Some of them need dust marks removed and one or two others could do with the floor marks removed but you know that anyway and it was only a test shoot. I think the white on white works ok:thumb: but the white background needs to be more consistent throughout the set IMHO.
I really like the last one if only the shadow wasn't there on the left. HTH


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

to quote Usher: "you make me wanna" ... get a studio.  Can you tell more about the space you have / lights? I figure there's a snoot or two and softboxes in place along with 3-4 heads, right?

Very nice set. Does the whitebalance change or is it just me?

The one with your model: his hair melds into the roofline and I'm not sure that's a good thing. Maybe you also want to clone yourself out of the rings 

Bret


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great pictures mate.

Im surprised that guy can fit in the car


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Overall cracking set... i'm not even a hobbyist though so know nothing !

They are all pleasing to my eye... even the one with your mate in... in a hetrosexual way of course !

The interior is my favourite. Dark and moody but shows off enough of the highlights.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

That is a beast of a car, and lovely mirror finish results mate


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> to quote Usher: "you make me wanna" ... get a studio.  Can you tell more about the space you have / lights? I figure there's a snoot or two and softboxes in place along with 3-4 heads, right?
> 
> Very nice set. Does the whitebalance change or is it just me?
> 
> ...


Bret its a rented space about 900 sq m and has a total of 10 profoto heads (mix of 500's and 1000's)
They run off profoto air so are all adjustable and triggered remotely using an i-mac. The same mac is used to run capture one as I shot this tethered.
The lights run at something close to 5500 Kelvin but I found that I fared better with using the auto WB, the inconsistency in the WB is a little down to processing and a little down to having less light in some of the shots, I was having a mess around with it and got the different results. They were all shot in RAW anyway and we did mix some striplighting into the mix so it was hard to totally control WB in the studio

Mainly they were lit with 2 x 1000w heads into 4'x6' soft boxes on 21ft counterweighted booms (above) the studio has a central winch to support an overhead softbox but its not in use due to a lack of fittings to marry the whole thing up.

Fill in lighting was provided by a single head with a grid (there is a profoto set with 5 deg, 10 deg and 20 degree grids) and an additional head using a smaller softbox fitted with a "strip" cover.

Having 10 profoto air heads, mac and all that kit isn't always the answer though, shot No 2 is lit by 2x £4 striplights from the DIY store placed on the ground by each wheel!!!

Technically they are a bit off, I saw myself in the rings and left myself in, gave us a laugh when we viewed the images at 1:1 !!!

Its always better to spend a difficult day in the studio than a day at work so its got a huge fun element to it, plus the place can accommodate pretty much any size of vehicle going!.

Do you have anywhere close to you that you can use? any industrial units on short term lease or something like that? as you know, kit is easily hired if you have a temp space, Scandinavian studios sounds like a good idea for a name :speechles


mattastra said:


> Great pictures mate.
> 
> Im surprised that guy can fit in the car


He does quite easily actually! its a bit tardis like inside!



n_d_fox said:


> Overall cracking set... i'm not even a hobbyist though so know nothing !
> 
> They are all pleasing to my eye... even the one with your mate in... in a hetrosexual way of course !
> 
> The interior is my favourite. Dark and moody but shows off enough of the highlights.


Tried hard to get the contrasting stitching to come out, its actually an editing tweak

Original shot looked like this:










And the final (edited) version looked like this which makes the stitching pop a bit more but at the expense of the overall exposure:









:thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Cracking Work Fella...


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic quailty photos, on a great looking car!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Sterling work as always there Graeme :thumb: Very cool looking motor and you've done a fantastic job with these shots, so I think as a practice run, it's been a total success


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to explain the set-up(s).

It's really useful for those of us that are trying to learn this stuff.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Thanks for taking the time to explain the set-up(s).
> 
> It's really useful for those of us that are trying to learn this stuff.


No worries mate, every day is a school day when it comes to that amount of lighting for you and me both!


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Stunning photos, my favourite is the third shot of the engine bay/underside of the bonnet.

As said, for a test shoot theyve come out superb.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

The other thing that the description made me realise is the amount of light on offer. I have a couple of heads (200+400Ws) and putting them into softboxes of that size with the distances required...ohboy 

I think you really need to have played with this kind of thing to realise the stuff you *need* and it's a serious investment in time and kit to even start understanding. 
While we were videoing we were using 2.4kW of lights in a 10' square room and it "wasn't enough"; using some kinoflos helped enormously. The other day I did a self-portrait using the ceiling as a huge sofbox and the other big light to blow the background with a reflector and a pair of speedlights working on "problem areas". Having white cloth around was essential. Still, the photo isn't as good as I'd have liked. 

Moral? There's a *lot* goes into decent lighting - and that's why I was asking about kit and space. Yes, you can compensate some things, but it's also necessary to work with it and understand where the problems arise and think about how to resolve them, whether in post or on set. It's a *lot* easier on set in pretty much all situations. Booms also ease issues and softboxes are very nice to have. I think I need to make a couple. 

Bret


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Fantastic shots! :thumb:

Hows the RR coming along?!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Strothow said:


> Fantastic shots! :thumb:
> 
> Hows the RR coming along?!


Cheers - she's running lovely has been used every day this month I reckon!

On the hunt for a set of "original" flat faced RRC alloys to replace the "boost" alloys.

Mine has these:










And I would love a set of these:










Sorry for the Off Topic moment there!!!:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds good, glad to hear :thumb: Underside ok?

Can pick up a set of 3 spokes from the Landy shows relativly cheaply, would probably want them refurbing, but still?? :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats the plan mate, I reckon they would look better!!!:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Thats the plan mate, I reckon they would look better!!!:thumb:


Agreed :thumb: Sounds like a plan!


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

sexy !......cars not bad either


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

gargreen7 said:


> sexy !......cars not bad either


Cheers buddy


----------

